# Oil prices fall. Shouldnt Utility Bills



## bmclough (29 Sep 2006)

So Oil prices are dipping which is great news for the consumer.  Now will the hikes in Gas and ESB reflect this or will these guys just take larger profits, one wonders.

I believe if these types of utiliies are so dependent on oil, the cost per unit should be linked to oil prices in order to give the consumer a fair deal, or am i talking waffle?


----------



## liteweight (29 Sep 2006)

I agree with you but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## plaudit (29 Sep 2006)

Only consolation is it might take a bit longer before we see the next price increase.


----------



## baby_tooth (29 Sep 2006)

plaudit said:


> Only consolation is it might take a bit longer before we see the next price increase.


 

ya would think, but in ireland things work alittle different.

heard some spiel that it takes time to price in what uttilies should cost, and is only done periodorically.
Takes about 3 months from time companies submit prices to when they get the nod or not, and being a cynic, i doubt if any of these utilities will be pushing to do another submission in recent market...a bit of a joke really, but thats what monopolies can do.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2006)

Tangential rants will be deleted. Please take them to _Letting Off Steam._


----------

